

F.T.C. Is Said to Begin a New Inquiry on Google - oracuk
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/25/technology/ftc-said-to-have-begun-new-inquiry-on-google.html?_r=0

======
mtgx
So many investigations on companies like Apple and Google. I guess they are
not "too big to trial", like the banks.

